# Car Stereo MP3 player hum



## rwpirie2 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have an MP3 player that I want to play through my car stereo's AUX plug. When I connect the car charger to the player (I have tried several different players) I get as annoying hum through the speakers. When I unplug the charger, the hum goes away and the music plays properly. I have tried several different chargers and several different MP3 players and the problem continues.

Any solutions, ideas or suggestions would be appreciated. Is there perhaos a filter available that I could use in this application?


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

You can try a ground fault isolator. 
something like this: 
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062214

They make ones that accept the 3.5mm jack like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Peripheral-PG...7?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1260267524&sr=8-7

I don't know who makes a good one or how well they work but it is said to fix your problem almost completely.


----------



## rwpirie2 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks, Snoopdog.

The only issue is that the hum occurs on the power side of the MP3 rather than the output side. It has the plug that goes into the car's cigtarette lighter/power point on one end and a mini-USB plug on the end that plugs into the MP3 player. It's when I unplug that cord that the hum goes away.

I liked the one you pointed out at Amazon and it would certainly fit my player but I don't see how it would help the hum on the power side.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

Yea, sounds like a ground loop. On pro amps they have a ground lift to stop such humming. 

The power side and output sides are connected. Thats where the power from the output side comes from :wink:


----------



## rwpirie2 (Dec 7, 2009)

Si, is your recommendation that the Amazon Ground Loop device will solve the problem or are you suggesting some other solution?

Sorry for my ignorance of things electrical but I'm pretty much limited to "Don't stick your tongue in a lightsocket."


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

Ground loops can be tricky to get rid of. But I would give the amazon link a try. At $20, it is a good place to start and should work.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

rwpirie2 said:


> sorry for my ignorance of things electrical but i'm pretty much limited to "don't stick your tongue in a lightsocket."


hahahahaha


----------



## rwpirie2 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks, I'll give it a try. The Amazon thing, not the tongue in a light socket thing, that is.ray:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Thank you THAT MADE MY DAY! I may put it in my signature if its OK with you rwpirie2?


----------



## rwpirie2 (Dec 7, 2009)

No problem.


----------

